

Ask HN: How early should you launch your startup? - webghost

We have been building an startup for a few months now and the app is functional. However there are some mayor UI bugs in IE and none heavy QA sessions have been done. Will you recommend on getting the app out there, or at least wait a few more days and get the IE things fixed and maybe a round or two of QA?
======
apgwoz
Don't ever "launch" put it out there with the message, "we're building but
while we're ironing out bugs, please feel free to look around, test it out and
give us feedback." I read an article recently about how Google never
"launched." Made a lot of sense. [http://www.marketing.fm/2009/11/17/never-
launch-just-iterate...](http://www.marketing.fm/2009/11/17/never-launch-just-
iterate/)

~~~
webghost
Can I quote you? :)

~~~
apgwoz
of course you can.

------
eam
I just saw another post on HN with a related article:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=951034>

~~~
webghost
Thanks!

